# Help! My FSH level is too high at 14.4 - how do I get it down?



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Want to start treatment at the Woking Nuffield but have been told as my FSH levels are 14.4 they are too high and they can't treat me unless it gets lower.

Anyone else had this problem??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

steffan
I see from your last posts you have not been on FF long and that you are posting mainly in the IVf general threads and that your having TX at the Woking Nuffield

I too have a raised FSH and have done some search's on the site on how to bring it down. I will leave a link or 2 for you to read. 
I myself am going to try wheatgrass tablets.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31919.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56815.0.html

I hope that your FSH levels lower on your next cycle so that you can start your IVF
if you click the *search* button then type high FSH  in the box you should get plenty of info from all over FF to help



~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Steffan

I can't help you Hun because I don't know much about high FSH levels... I just wanted to welcome you to FF and promise you there will be other ladies here who can help you!

Good Luck with your tx and with reducing your FSH

Amanda xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Found this link tonight it may be helpfull to you 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48045.msg629669.html#msg629669

This is part way through the thread, you may want to read the thread from scratch

~Dizzi~


----------

